
Apple Entrepreneur Camp - dfabulich
https://developer.apple.com/entrepreneur-camp/
======
fastball
Why is Apple burying the lede here?

Call it what it is: Apple Women Entrepreneur Camp. Seems very strange to not
include any mention of gender in the title of the program but to have the
program be entirely about gender.

~~~
nixpulvis
Over thanksgiving I had a bite of a sausage stick, or so I thought, turns out
it was a vegan sausage stick made with figs and other spices. I was so
expecting to bite a nice meaty sausage that the fig bite was extremely
offputting. After I realized what was going on I found I quite liked the
taste.

~~~
ronsor
I feel it's worth saying that most sausages are mostly filler.

~~~
nixpulvis
Delicious juicy filler ;)

------
travjones
It seems that the HN community responds interestingly to topics of
discrimination in tech (or, "lack of diversity"). It seems that there is a bit
of denial in this community that there is indeed a discrimination issue. This
is merely my observation, it could be skewed or entirely incorrect. Just keep
in mind, that discrimination occurs whether you notice it or not. Further, you
might be less likely to notice it if you are part of a group that suffers less
from discriminatory practices.

Nonetheless, data and personal testimonies suggest that women and minorities
have a harder time being interviewed and hired for positions at tech
companies. Women and minority founders typically have a more difficult time
securing funding and/or resources that will help them build a successful
company. This isn't an issue that is unique to tech at all, rather this
problem exists in organizations of all types.

~~~
dang
The HN community isn't of one mind on this. Rather, it's deeply divided, just
like society at large—and just like most large population samples are on most
divisive topics.

------
asdlfkj90
I'm a man who was brought up in a home where I didn't gain any career
advantages from my family or any connections they may have had. I've seen most
of my peers at university gain entrance into their first career or internship
based on such advantages, either directly or through their education at home.

There are many men who receive these advantages. There are certainly many
women who receive them too. It might be the case that these advantages are
chanelled more toward male children due to the prejudices of their parents,
but I don't know. Nevertheless, anyone like this will have an easy time
starting their career even without making use of a camp like this.

I have the feeling that camps like the one in this post will mostly be taken
advantage of by the already advantaged few, and unfortunately most of its
possible benefits won't be realised.

~~~
exappledev
These programs are to help wealthy family's get their relatives in, with some
plausible deniability by allowing a token lower class woman.

It was never for the lower classes, so don't feel too bad.

------
htk
Interesting initiative.

Women, in my opinion (this may sound dumb, as I am a man), have sometimes a
different rhythm than men, bring different interests and pay attention to
different problems. So an environment more atuned to their way of
thinking/being might yield great results.

~~~
mehh
I completely agree, worth a shot at least!

------
abtinf
> That’s why we created Apple Entrepreneur Camp, for organizations founded and
> led by women.*

I had no idea what that asterisk could imply, since the statement seemed
legally innocuous.

> * Apple believes that gender expression is a fundamental right. We welcome
> all women to apply to this program.

There is a veiled threat implied in the structure and semantics of the second
sentence.

~~~
whichdan
Where do you see a threat? I see it as being explicitly inclusive of trans
women.

~~~
ronsor
I believe he fears the pandering of extreme SJW-type ideas.

------
KiDD
I think this is great!

------
ehrtt
Such an efficient way to boost flagging iphone revenues. Get other people to
do the work and rent seek through your walled garden.

